# Why is Oracle 641 NOT reccomended for Vehicles? I bought it for that exact purpose: (



## Yuchan (Sep 11, 2007)

The only result I got from searching oracle 641 is this :

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t11846.html

While I just noticed Oracal 641 - 24 inch x 10 yds NP - Brimstone Yellow 24" x 10 yds Non-Perf - Low Price Guarantee 
says " It is NOT recommended for vehicle use"

Oracle 651 has no such warning. Its also rated for "medium term/6yr outdoor life". 

Is the quality difference in the vinyl or adhesive? Would a "short term vinyl" on a vehicle break down due to the extra heat a car would be exposed to vs some plastic sign? Just wondering before I end up having no use with this vinyl. 

Doesnt seem like there is any negative comments about it =/


----------



## astromark (Jun 18, 2007)

The 641 is considered a "calendared" vinyl. It is thicker than premium "cast" vinyl.
2 mil cast vinyls are recommended for vehicles because they will conform to uneven surfaces better.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi, if you are looking just at the price difference between 641 and 651, just buy the 651 there is not that much a difference in price and it works great for automobiles...

R.


----------



## L00T (Feb 8, 2007)

Personally I would choose at least Oracal 751C for fleetmarking if I were you. The main differences between these two are:

641: economy calandered soft PVC film, thickness: 75 micron, service life: 3-4 years, adhesive power: 16 N/25 mm, adhesive: polyacrylate permanent, dimensional stability: shrinkage in lenght 0,4 mm max.

751C: cast PVC film, thickness: 55 micron, service life: 5-8 years, adhesive power: 18 N/25 mm, adhesive: solvent polyacrylate permanent, dimensional stability: shrinkage in lenght 0,15 mm max.

Oww, and there are also 58 more glossy colours to choose from with 751C


----------



## dishote2003 (Oct 2, 2007)

L00T said:


> Personally I would choose at least Oracal 751C for fleetmarking if I were you. The main differences between these two are:
> 
> 641: economy calandered soft PVC film, thickness: 75 micron, service life: 3-4 years, adhesive power: 16 N/25 mm, adhesive: polyacrylate permanent, dimensional stability: shrinkage in lenght 0,4 mm max.
> 
> ...


Hi, which is the best oracle number for stickers? can i use any of them?
Thanks,


----------



## Yuchan (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I bought two rolls of oracle 751 and it should be here in a few days. 

The 641 sticks real well indoors or on the inside of a window but I had trouble with it on the outside most likely due to temperature. I'm hoping the new one will give me better luck. 

Oh, and I got medium tack transfer paper.. I have a sneaking suspicion the magic mask clear sheet I have is very sticky. because.. its very sticky.


----------



## L00T (Feb 8, 2007)

dishote2003 said:


> Hi, which is the best oracle number for stickers? can i use any of them?
> Thanks,


You can plot stickers from all the Oracal films. What number best to use depends on what quality you want, underground surface you gonna stick it on, inside/outside use and such factors. It can never hurt to call your local dealer and ask him for advice.



Yuchan said:


> Thanks everyone. I bought two rolls of oracle 751 and it should be here in a few days.


Did you just buy the regular 751 or the 751C? The 751 is not casted film, but premium calandered.


----------



## mikew (Jun 24, 2007)

Oracle 751 is a cast vinyl not calendared. Check out this link to their website:
ORACAL USA : Products : ORACAL* 751* High Performance Cast

Loot, I did a search on Oracal's website for 751c and got no results for it. What is it and where can I get info about it?


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

If you are using it for decals on glass windows such as a car window then 651 calendared vinyl is fine.


----------



## L00T (Feb 8, 2007)

Could be a product difference between US and Europe where I buy from.
Check out this link: Orafol Europe GmbH | Portal
Click on graphic products and in the pop-up window again, then click plotter films


----------



## mikew (Jun 24, 2007)

Loot, you are right (but you knew that ). Interesting differences in the products and what they are called!


----------



## Yuchan (Sep 11, 2007)

L00T said:


> You can plot stickers from all the Oracal films. What number best to use depends on what quality you want, underground surface you gonna stick it on, inside/outside use and such factors. It can never hurt to call your local dealer and ask him for advice.
> 
> 
> Did you just buy the regular 751 or the 751C? The 751 is not casted film, but premium calandered.


I bought 751. Wow, thats amazing. 

24" x 10 yds Non-Perf - Low Price Guarantee

Take a look at the section name. HIGH PERFORMANCE CAST 7yr. 

The only way I would know its NOT cast is to look here: 751-High Perform Cast-7 Yr - Low Price Guarantee

where it says "high performance cal" while still saying Cast. Thats misleading, eh?

Should I complain about misleading advertising? or is cast vs calandered not important? 

I just chose the first "cast" because you said it was good for vehicles. I guess i'm not particularly worried because they reccomend this one for vehicles.


----------



## lost1 (May 12, 2007)

From ORACAL's site:
*ORACAL 751 High Performance Cast*

This value-priced 8-year cast film offers impressive cutting and weeding properties as well as minimal shrinkage for durable, dimensionally stable applications such as architectural signage, vehicle and fleet graphics. It applies well to irregular surfaces, including corrugations and rivets. Thermal print compatible. 80 high gloss colors.


----------



## Yuchan (Sep 11, 2007)

lost1 said:


> From ORACAL's site:
> *ORACAL 751 High Performance Cast*
> 
> This value-priced 8-year cast film offers impressive cutting and weeding properties as well as minimal shrinkage for durable, dimensionally stable applications such as architectural signage, vehicle and fleet graphics. It applies well to irregular surfaces, including corrugations and rivets. Thermal print compatible. 80 high gloss colors.


now i'm just confused. Oracals website = 8yr cast. 

signwarehouse = 751 7 yr cast, and in the product description page says 751 7yr premium calendered. so which is it? l00t says there is 751c and 751. which would make sense. i wonder what i'm getting from signwarehouse. some pages say calandered some say cast


----------



## L00T (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah I see it's somewhat confusing on Signwarehouse's website. If you're buying from them better call or mail them and ask them about it before purchasing anything. I just know the products as they are here, maybe there are minor product differences in different parts of the world.


----------



## mikew (Jun 24, 2007)

Oracle 751 is a cast film in the United States. In Europe there are apparently different types of 751.
Signwarehouse's website has an error obviously.
Now lets mix it up even more and add in Oracle's 851 which is a cast film rated for 10 years exterior. 
The basic rule of thumb in the sign business is that if it is going outside use cast vinyl especially for vehicles. Interior use calendared. Remember your reputation as a business person is based on the quality of your work so don't use the wrong vinyl just to save a couple of bucks.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

WHAT IS THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN ORACAL AND LG VIZUON CAL 6000. I USED ORACAL 651 NOW CAHNGE TO LG TO TRY IT ONLG Vizuon Hi Cal 6000 - 15 inch x 10 yds - Black 15" x 10 yds - Low Price Guarantee


----------



## Yuchan (Sep 11, 2007)

mikew said:


> Oracle 751 is a cast film in the United States. In Europe there are apparently different types of 751.
> Signwarehouse's website has an error obviously.
> Now lets mix it up even more and add in Oracle's 851 which is a cast film rated for 10 years exterior.
> The basic rule of thumb in the sign business is that if it is going outside use cast vinyl especially for vehicles. Interior use calendared. Remember your reputation as a business person is based on the quality of your work so don't use the wrong vinyl just to save a couple of bucks.


Which is exactly why I tried to buy cast film and am trying to clear this confusion. I hope it is cast! Thanks. It will be here tomorrow.


----------



## mikew (Jun 24, 2007)

Keep us posted on how you like it. I've been using it for 7 years or so and find that it is an excellent product.


----------



## Yuchan (Sep 11, 2007)

mikew said:


> Keep us posted on how you like it. I've been using it for 7 years or so and find that it is an excellent product.


Will do. i'll do a direct comparison of 641 and 751. its over 2.5 times as expensive!


----------

